# VISS- New Teacher



## Eduseeker (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking to connect with any new teachers for VISS starting this September.
Coming from Melbourne with 11 year old daughter.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vwd (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, we are moving from Torquay to Sharjah in August too. My husband is teaching at VISS and we have a 14 year old daughter, would love to connect before leaving


----------



## Eduseeker (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi sounds good, available anytime in school holidays Wednesday or Thursday next week? We could meet in the city somewhere? Threshermans's bakehouse in Carlton for lunch? Just my daughter and I. 

Only problem is I dont know how to share private info on this forum so if you do , maybe you can leave your details and I will call you.


----------



## Vwd (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi ya, Wednesday sounds great, it will only be my husband and daughter as I have work. Is 2 pm too late, as they have an appointment in melbourne. I am not sure how to send private info either, but Thersermans bake house sounds fine. I will try to work out how to send you PM. Cheers


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You need to make five posts to open the PM facility. Please don't post anything personal on the forum. Enjoy your meet-up.


----------



## Eduseeker (Feb 4, 2014)

just found private message on my profile page, it says you havent allowed private message or are not allowed to (maybe cos your new, I had to comment and post before I was allowed certain privileges. lets try this Here is an email i dont use anymore so you could email me your number and I will call. /snip/ ] wed at 2pm would be good to meet your husband and daughter


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Eduseeker said:


> just found private message on my profile page, it says you havent allowed private message or are not allowed to (maybe cos your new, I had to comment and post before I was allowed certain privileges. lets try this Here is an email i dont use anymore so you could email me your number and I will call. /snip/ ] wed at 2pm would be good to meet your husband and daughter


Posting personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Eduseeker (Feb 4, 2014)

*Vwd*

We have been moderated! I guess its good for security reasons ... you could post 5 times on forums, just insignificant comments, whatever, then we could connect by private message. 

Or we can just meet with the info we currently know about each other?

Let me know... will keep the time open


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Eduseeker said:


> We have been moderated! I guess its good for security reasons ... you could post 5 times on forums, just insignificant comments, whatever, then we could connect by private message. Or we can just meet with the info we currently know about each other? Let me know... will keep the time open


Discussing moderator actions is also against forum rules. Have you actually read them?


----------



## Vwd (Apr 11, 2014)

Can we go with playing by ear, and they will meet you there? 

Thanks heaps and they are looking forward to meeting both of you.

Cheers


----------



## Eduseeker (Feb 4, 2014)

sounds good


----------

